# Give it up for Chazzwozzer!



## ameana7

Chazzwozzer has just posted 1000 posts!!! Happy post anniversary Chazz! Turkish posts need your help!


----------



## emma42

Many congratulations, chazzwozzer!
Emma42


----------



## elroy

*!ألف مبروك*​ 
_Thank you_
_for one thousand_
_valuable posts, demonstrating_
_that you are not only linguistically gifted but also_​ 
*WISE BEYOND YOUR YEARS*​ 
_and incredibly kind, friendly, and helpful!_​ 
*Your presence in the forums is a delight, *
*and I look forward to your future contributions.*​ 
*TEBRIKLER! *​


----------



## Nunty

Now what can I possibly add to Elroy's absolutely justified song of praise? You enrich me and have forever changed my prejudiced thinking about teenagers!
Looking forward to the next thousand.


----------



## .   1

Thanks to a most imaginatively named member.
When you post in English you fascinate me.

.,,


----------



## Abu Bishr

Congratulations on your 1000 ton. Great effort. Still a while before I get there.


----------



## roxcyn

Congratulations!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Oh... that's been very nice of you fellows! It means a lot. Thank you _very_ much!


----------



## cherine

Congratulations dear Ekin 

Your contributions are always precious and appreciated


----------



## GEmatt

Congrats!


----------



## pyan

Congratulations​ 
And up to 1017 as I post this...


----------



## Jana337

So young and so brilliant. What a promising combination. 

I want to learn Turkish!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hey Chazz! HAPPY 1,000! 

Saludos from your friend from OL


----------

